# revenge timing?



## sbaxter (May 27, 2016)

My wife has the nasty habit of hitting me with her unhappy thoughts at 8:30 in the morning, just as I go into my morning meeting. 

Does your wife do this to you? These are items that having been stewing for days so it's not like she hasn't had other ample opportunities to bring them up.

I get anxious at 8:25 when the countdown begins to see if I am getting blindsided or not.
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lilac23 (Jul 9, 2015)

Did you tell her not to unload on you at this time of day?


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

My wife seems to have an excellent ability to irritate me the day before my annual physical. I have mild HBP so it's not fun explaining to the doc what is the deal.

She needs to work harder at it, 122/83 😂 at yesterday's physical.


----------



## Malpheous (May 3, 2013)

john117 said:


> My wife seems to have an excellent ability to irritate me the day before my annual physical. I have mild HBP so it's not fun explaining to the doc what is the deal.
> 
> She needs to work harder at it, 122/83 &#55357;&#56834; at yesterday's physical.



Man - I almost got put on Prozac twice for the same exact reason. Hate pills though so I divorced her. lol


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

sbaxter said:


> My wife has the nasty habit of hitting me with her unhappy thoughts at 8:30 in the morning, just as I go into my morning meeting.
> 
> Does your wife do this to you? These are items that having been stewing for days so it's not like she hasn't had other ample opportunities to bring them up.
> 
> ...


About what?

I suspect she's doing it as manipulation, or because you're not listening to her.

What you do is this...

Turn your phone off at 8:25 until your morning meeting is done.


----------



## TiredHubby2791 (Aug 26, 2015)

Yep, been there on many occasions. My wife liked to start arguments when I was walking out the door to go to work midnight shift. I work day shift now, so she's asleep when I leave. She'll now call me during the busier parts of my shift now to argue or start stuff.


----------



## 2ndchanceGuy (Sep 28, 2015)

my X wife did this. She also liked to wait until I was just dosing off to sleep and wake me ( in a loud , rude way ) up to talk. 

I took great pleasure reminding her about this stuff several times when she wanted to get back together after she left...


----------



## happy2gether (Dec 6, 2015)

mine used to do that a long time ago, glad she grew up.


----------

